# Briggs & Stratton Motor Wheels - in Norway



## Turid (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi.  I've got two Briggs & Stratton Motor Wheels after my late father. I've had them for a year and I have tried to find a some one with knowledge about these motors in Scandinavia.. without luck.
Last summer I contacted a Motor Museum in Norway and sent pictures....I got a question back if it was 50cc moped parts - so I gave up.

Nor me or my husband have the same passion for veteran motors as my late father had - and I don't even know the value of these wheels - so I'm clinging on to them.  But my goal is that they should be sold and re-homed with some one with passion for them. Living in Norway that is no easy task . They are too rare here.

I found  "The Cabe" while googling yesterday  - and a member advised me to create a post in this forum.
I would appreciate your help regarding the value of the wheels - and I would really appreciate advise about forums for safe selling.

I hope you can help me

Regards  from Turid
...in  Norway


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello and welcome aboard


----------



## Turid (Apr 24, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Hello and welcome aboard



Thank you


----------



## filmonger (Apr 24, 2017)

@bricycle


----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2017)

Welcome to our group!


----------



## Turid (Apr 24, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to our group!




Thank's


----------



## Turid (Apr 24, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to our group!




Thank you


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Apr 30, 2017)

You should contact Geert Versleyen of www.yesterdays.nl . He is in the Netherlands so he is kind of close by.

Oh and Welcome to the Group.


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 16, 2017)

Interested in Motor Wheel, still available? price? One or both. Thankyou.


----------

